# FE 2005 COTP program



## Lav968 (20 Oct 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone had any info on the numbers for FE this year (ie. how many applied for how many positions)?  Since its COTP the BPSO's don't have any info for me.  They say to just wait out and find out in the new year.  Even any rumors would be great!  If someone could even ask one of the FEs at 408/427 or wherever if they know any scuttlebutt that would be much appreciated as well.  Thanks guys.

Lav


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (21 Oct 2005)

I know that 2 of my buddies applied here in Comox. One was selected and will star his course after Christmas. The other one is still waiting for the response. From what I heard, there is not a lot of candidate applying for that job. I heard that last year, only 10 FE were selected or something like that. 
Anyways, I could ask some FE here and once I find out I'll post it out.
cheers


----------



## Lav968 (22 Oct 2005)

Thats great TB!  Thanks for the info.  Good news!


----------



## dearryan (29 Oct 2005)

For flight Engineers do you have to either be a AVN, or a AVS? as a prerequisite?


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (29 Oct 2005)

AVN only and you need to have a minimum of 4 years working with the A/C.
I heard that probably in a few years, AVS tech will be allow to apply for FE, but right now, don't even think about it. 
cheers


----------



## dearryan (30 Oct 2005)

HAHAHA ;D

I guess Im just grasping at straws to get on that Cormorant some how! One day...one day.


----------

